# engine coolant sensor



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

Where is the engine coolant sensor at on a 85 300zx turbo? How hard is it to change?


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

The cylinder head temperature sensor (CHTS) is located behind the driver's side of the timing belt cover. It can be changed without removing the covers if you know the trick. The CHTS is the sensor used by the engine computer.

z31.com | Repairs | Changing the CHTS the Easy Way


The sensor for the gauge is located on the passenger side of the intake manifold. Its a small, single wire sensor and should be fairly easy to remove. The ECM does not use this sensor.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Typically an absolute PITA to do. Most people change them when they doing a timing belt to avoid the issue later on. If you take it to a shop, they will charge an a**load of labour, as allData and Mitchell both require removing of timing components to do the job. There is a trick, as is mentioned in the previous post, that requires breaking off the plastic around the sensor to fit a socket on it.

If you are talking about the CTS for the gauge cluster, it is located on the lower intake plenum. It has a single wire running to it, and should be on the passenger's side between some fuel injectors. Not too bad of a job to do, but can be time consuming and involve busted knuckles.

I just realised how redundant this post is. I probably should have read the previous post a bit more thoroughly...


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

isn't there two of them? how do i know which one i need to change?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The one on the intake manifold is for the gauge and the one on the head, behind the timing cover, if for the computer. If your coolant gauge is not working properly, you need to replace the single wire sensor on the intake. If you are having engine performance issues due to a bad ECT, you need to change the 2-wire sensor on the cylinder head.


----------



## jasi444 (Jun 8, 2013)

Dude i totally agree with noobz tips for the changing same procedure i used for the change i was fully satisfy when i changed the engine coolant sensor but one thing create problem that fan wing is break up....


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

The engine coolant sensor is in the lower intake manifold on the right side of the engine. It's between the fuel injectors for cylinders one and three.


----------

